# Shaper/Mechanist?



## J-Sun (May 18, 2011)

I guess my sympathy resides with the mechanists at the moment (or maybe the Ultras (Alastair Reynolds) to update my references (which were to Bruce Sterling)), though I can also see the arguments for waiting on developments of more conventional (or at least biological) means.

Bionic hand for 'elective amputation' patient - clean print version
Multimedia/ads of same article
Shorter Pop-Sci version which linked to above

Y'know, I just had a thought. Why couldn't a bionic glove be designed? Then you wouldn't have to amputate but you also wouldn't have to have three hands. You could be wired up so the forearm could cause the glove to manipulate the fingers/hand. It would possibly be relatively weak, so not 'bionic' in the comic book sense, but still seems workable. Though I'm not sure how the demo hand was wired up. There might be hygienic issues like with shunts and all, depending on what would have to be done. Still seems like it ought to be doable. But if not, like I say, the mechanist thing makes sense.


----------

